# Delta Force Recruits Commando Soldiers



## Ravage (Sep 7, 2007)

Story by Sgt. 1st Class Angela Mc Kinzie
Posted on 09.03.2007 at 04:39PM

Sgt. 1st Class Angela McKinzie
2nd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division Public Affairs







CAMP STRIKER, Iraq — “These are men, America’s best … One hundred men will test today, but only three will win the Green Beret,” is a lyric from the biggest selling single in 1966, The Ballad of the Green Beret which was written by Staff Sgt. Barry Sadler who served as a medic in Vietnam. 

As the lyrics say, only a few will wear the Green Beret. Still, many young men dream of becoming a member of the elite Special Forces.

Soldiers from 2nd Brigade Combat Team “Commandos,” 10th Mountain Division (Light Infantry) out of Fort Drum, N.Y., piled into a small conference room to attend a recruitment meeting at Camp Striker Aug. 23 in hopes of becoming a member of U.S. Army Special Forces Operational Detachment – Delta.

SFOD-D, commonly known as “Delta Force,” is one of two of U.S. military units, along with the Navy’s Special Warfare Development Group, tasked with counterterrorist operations outside the United States. Delta Force was created by U.S. Army Col. Charles Beckwith in 1977 in direct response to numerous, well-publicized terrorist incidents that occurred in the 1970s.

In today’s fight against terrorism, the most elite Soldiers are being sought out to become members of Delta Force. Unlike the myth that only infantryman can enter Special Forces, Soldiers from cooks and mechanics to forward observers and drivers showed up for the meeting.

“We have all military occupational skills in Delta Force,” said the Delta Force recruiter, whose name is withheld for security reasons. “If you are the best mechanic or cook in the Army, then we want you.”

Soldiers were shown a video of what the selection process for Delta Force is and the training the candidates would undergo.

“The most important part of the training is the land navigation part,” the recruiter said. “You will learn a lot about yourself during land navigation and find out one of two things – you either have it or you don’t.”

The land navigation and the entire Delta Force course are individually graded. Unlike most schools, there is no quota for graduation, and Soldiers do not work as a team. They are graded against themselves. 

“We are looking for someone who is quick on their feet and a problem solver,” the recruiter said. “We need that person with a certain aptitude and talent.”

On the video, Delta Force operators jump from planes, shoot from helicopters and conduct water survival.

“I know some of you are probably thinking that you can’t do some of the stuff in the video, but we can get you there – we will do the crawl, walk, run with you,” the recruiter said. “We have the best training facilities.”

Before a Soldier can attend the six-month Delta Force Operator Course, he must complete a three- to four-week mental and physical assessment and selection course.

Col. Michael Kershaw, 2nd BCT commander and former commander of 1st Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, which falls under the Special Operations Command, commented about the potential Delta Force candidates.

“The Soldiers here are exactly the type of people Delta Forces are looking for,” Kershaw said. “They are mature, combat-experienced Soldiers.”

The Soldiers of the 2nd BCT say they are up for the challenge.

“I have always wanted to better myself and do the best that I can,” said Spc. Matthew Dyer, a forward observer with 2nd BCT and native of Pampa, Texas. “This sounds like a really good opportunity, and I am going to try out.”

As The Ballad of the Green Beret states, “He’ll be a man they’ll test one day ... Have him win the Green Beret.”

For more information about becoming a member of Delta Force log on to: https://smrecruting.us.army.mil/index.aspx.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

Recruiting from the POLAR BEAR'S


----------



## Ravage (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it :uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 7, 2007)

Ravage said:


> I don't get it :uhh:


 

Then learn to do research before commenting. What is the make up of the 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 10th Mountain Division?


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 7, 2007)

Ravage said:


> I don't get it :uhh:


4/31st Inf is the "Polar Bears" and they are part of 2nd Brigade, 10th Mtn Div.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 7, 2007)

Ravage said:


> I don't get it :uhh:



I believe this is what PB was referring to... (correct me if I'm wrong)
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/4-31in.htm


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 7, 2007)

hence His Username and Avatar....:)


----------



## EATIII (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they have a few scores to settel still!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 9, 2007)

Speaking of Delta, came across this pic. It was titled "CAG operators in Iraq riding a AH-64". Pretty cool.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 9, 2007)

A girl I dated in the Army, prior service who came back in to the same MOS as me, received invites to attend an orientation.

Has one of those names that fit either a male or female. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## demo18c (Sep 14, 2007)

delta and devgru isn't  the only ones tasked with CT and HR


----------



## goon175 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm glad I happened across this thread. I now know that it is possible to infil on an Apache.... 

Mind. Blown.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 10, 2013)

Polar Bear was a Polar Bear?


----------



## digrar (Sep 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I'm glad I happened across this thread. I now know that it is possible to infil on an Apache....
> 
> Mind. Blown.



The Brits did a rescue with them 4 or 5 years ago. Two Apaches went in and the gunners ended up getting out and wandering around trying to help. DFCs and MCs all around. 






http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2007/jan/21/afghanistan.world


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I'm glad I happened across this thread. I now know that it is possible to infil on an Apache....
> 
> Mind. Blown.



Concur, Goon. Make it two minds, Siberia no less! I was priveleged to care for a Bataan Death March survivor. A quiet humble man who spoke little. When he did, he spoke mostly of others in captivity. His comments regarding his captors, however:  were less than kind.


----------

